# Noisiness and Nigerians



## muddipuppy (Apr 1, 2011)

Who is noisier, whethers or does?


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 1, 2011)

Depends on the goat. Depends on if they are alone. Depends on if they are bored. Depends on if they have hay or grass available to eat. 

My Nigerians are loud when they know it is feeding time. But otherwise they are quiet. But I have heard some Nigerians can be loud.


----------



## jessica117 (Apr 1, 2011)

I don't have any wethers, but my buck is much noisier than my does, granted my buck was bottle raised where as my does were dam raised.  When it's feeding time, they are ALL noisy


----------



## mistee (Apr 1, 2011)

Feeding time it is always loud here but my worst screamers are the girls... I have some that you rarely hear a peep from and others you just cringe cause you know they are going to get going. I had one doe that never shut up,, was to the point I was ready TO pay someone to take her..


----------



## lilhill (Apr 2, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Depends on the goat. Depends on if they are alone. Depends on if they are bored. Depends on if they have hay or grass available to eat.
> 
> My Nigerians are loud when they know it is feeding time. But otherwise they are quiet. But I have heard some Nigerians can be loud.


I agree.  Mine are only a bit noisy at feeding time, but otherwise a pretty quiet herd.


----------



## julieq (Apr 2, 2011)

It depends on the individual goat.  Right now one of our bucks is really loud and our current does are quiet.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 2, 2011)

Mine are quiet except at feeding and milking times.


----------



## whetzelmomma (Apr 2, 2011)

Mine are pretty quiet all the time!! Unless they are in heat, or want some scratches... and even then... it's never super noisy. I've had Nubians. Now THAT'S noisy. lol


----------



## christy_was_here (Apr 2, 2011)

Crossing my fingers that my ND wethers aren't going to be loud. They are dam raised, so I'm hoping that will work in my favor....don't want the neighbors to hate me.


----------

